# MATHEWS REEZEN



## dsatter (May 9, 2006)

I got a phone call from my buddy yesterday who just got a new Reezen....he took it in his backyard to shoot it and after the 2 arrow out of it the limb snapped in half and the whole bow blew up on him. Has anyone heard of this happening on the Reezen?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

dsatter said:


> I got a phone call from my buddy yesterday who just got a new Reezen....he took it in his backyard to shoot it and after the 2 arrow out of it the limb snapped in half and the whole bow blew up on him. Has anyone heard of this happening on the Reezen?


I haven't heard anything. The bow had to have some sort of major manufacturing defect in the limbs.

Did it shatter on the draw or when it was released?


----------



## dsatter (May 9, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> I haven't heard anything. The bow had to have some sort of major manufacturing defect in the limbs.
> 
> Did it shatter on the draw or when it was released?


On the release.........it broke and slapped the hell out of his arms


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Ouch, defective


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

dsatter said:


> On the release.........it broke and slapped the hell out of his arms


Dang! That sux. I wonder if there is a chance the arrow came un-nocked and basically resulted in a dry fire? Did the arrow fly off the bow at all?
I've seen it happen before.....string and cables jumping off the wheels/cams and flying everywhere, but have never seen limbs shatter as a result.

In fact, the limbs on most of today's newer bows can withstand a dry fire. Although, I wouldn't advise it and would have the bow checked out before shooting again.


----------



## dsatter (May 9, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> Dang! That sux. I wonder if there is a chance the arrow came un-nocked and basically resulted in a dry fire? Did the arrow fly off the bow at all?
> I've seen it happen before.....string and cables jumping off the wheels/cams and flying everywhere, but have never seen limbs shatter as a result.
> 
> In fact, the limbs on most of today's newer bows can withstand a dry fire. Although, I wouldn't advise it and would have the bow checked out before shooting again.


Supposedly arrow flew out normal......bow just basically blew up and cut his arm. He called the dealer this morning and told them and they first wanted to try to tell him it was because of dry fire. Needless to say he wan't happy with that! I think he would know if he dry fired his own bow. They are going to take it back and send it in. It ruined cams and all.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I have only seen it with dry fire. Not a Matthews but it broke one limb. Like the Pale one I thought maybe the arrow slipped off. I guess anything is possible.


----------



## kjino (Aug 12, 2005)

First I have heard of this happening. I have a Reezen and love it to death.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Even with one dry fire the limb should not come apart. Had to be a defect and Matthews should make it right. Keep us informed of the outcome. Glad no one was seriously injured. I've experienced one blow up (my fault for not replacing a worn string) and it was an eye opener for sure. All I got was a limb in the chest without consequence. I will say that Hoyt laminated limbs are about as tough as they come. A new set of cables and strings and I was back in business.


----------



## dsatter (May 9, 2006)

*Outcome*

I will let you know, he is bringing it back to the dealer on saturday morning.....hes not to happy to say the least.

Come to find out it did NOT blow upon release. He said he fired it once and knocked another arrow and drew back and while he was aiming the bottom limb snapped in half! Ahwell:nyhow, hopefully they will make it right.


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

Might want to check to see if your arrows are to light. Shooting too light of an arrow is just like dry firing. Same thing happened to my buddies bow-tech, turns out he was shooting too light of an arrow. I have a 25" draw with 25 1/4" arrow length and that was my first question before I shot my DXT.


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

My Drenalin blew up a couple of months ago. Come to find out the cam cracked and made it malfunction. After doing a little research its a pretty common problem probably since they have outsourced the making of the cams to china.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

*Outcome????*

Did your buddy ever find anything out about this?

Brian



dsatter said:


> I will let you know, he is bringing it back to the dealer on saturday morning.....hes not to happy to say the least.
> 
> Come to find out it did NOT blow upon release. He said he fired it once and knocked another arrow and drew back and while he was aiming the bottom limb snapped in half! Ahwell:nyhow, hopefully they will make it right.


----------



## dsatter (May 9, 2006)

Shaky said:


> Did your buddy ever find anything out about this?
> 
> Brian


hE IS STILL IN TALKS WITH MATHEWS NOW


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Not good. There should be nothing to talk about. They give him a new bow, period. Keep us informed.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Did he buy this from an Archery shop or a big retail store. The Archery shops that I go to would just get him a new bow and send the old bow back. Now a retail store will send it back and then let you know. Just my .02


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

TooShallow said:


> Not good. There should be nothing to talk about. They give him a new bow, period. Keep us informed.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Lonestar Light (Jul 5, 2006)

Having been exposed to a dry-fire, that is a really scary thing for your buddy. I can't believe that they are in "talks" right now. They really shouldn't even be asking questions. $800 on a brand new bow.... they should take it back, give him a new one and then find out what the problem is. Even though I don't shoot Matthews, I have several buddies that do and they make a fine product.


----------

